# the lone canadian



## andie (Mar 22, 2006)

okay so im from canada. northern ontario, but almost southern. and i have a little question. do the techies from U.S. have the same slightly eccentric (i may be underexxagerating) personality as the techies in Canada? i'm terribly curious. please comment.


----------



## Mr.Pibb (Mar 22, 2006)

Im gonna take a wild guess and say... YES!


----------



## soundop (Mar 22, 2006)

probably-i wonder about techies form the uk


----------



## jacobbiljo (Mar 22, 2006)

you cant say your the lone canadian, im from the niagara region

jacob


----------



## sound_nerd (Mar 23, 2006)

Yah, you're certainly not the "lone" canadian. That's like calling your band the Lone Rangers....


----------



## kingfisher1 (Mar 23, 2006)

If by eccentric you mean can count to 31 using the digits of only one hand or enjoys the fine are of coiliing cable then yes, us American techies are pretty "normal" just like you.


----------



## jonhirsh (Mar 23, 2006)

I have to agree as a canadian (torontonian) living in America techs are the same from canada to the usa. 

JH


----------



## andie (Mar 23, 2006)

ok sweet i love techies theyre so... interesting and amusing. anyways, i know about the techies from uk cuz some of my band friends AND fellow dramoids went there for a trip. they saw the techies in the booth dancing to their band music in some hall in London. therefore, i think we should organize some kind of worlwide techie convention so we can all be surrounded by other techies. then we'd feel 'normal' lol.


----------



## andie (Mar 23, 2006)

oh and sorry about saying i was the only canadian. there are plenty of others. i just didnt look much in depth.


----------

